# Server Socket und Client Socket



## spiderman21 (20. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

Ich versuche gerade eine Art Chat zu entwickeln. Bis jetzt hab ich mein Programm soweit:
Es gibt einen Server Socket und Clienten Sockets. Die Clienten können sich mit dem Server verbinden und Text (Strings) zum Server schicken, am Server kann der Text dann auf der Commandozeile ausgegben werden. Für jeden Client wird ein Serverthread erzeugt.
Jetzt soll aber Text von einem Client zu anderen geschickt werden.
Also zum Beispiel so: Ein Client schickt Text an den Server und der Server verteilt den Text dann an alle anderen verbundenen Clients oder ein Client schickt Text an den Server und der Server verteilt den Text dann an einen bestimmten Client.
Kann mir dabei jemand helfen?

danke!
lg


----------



## AndreG (22. Oktober 2007)

Ich denke das du dafür hier falsch bist. 

Das ist eher die Programmierer Ecke. Das hat absolut nichts mit dem 
I-Net oder Protokoll zu tun, sonder ist ein rein Programm Technisches Prob.

Mfg Andre


----------

